# Clausing 10100 Spindle



## Buzzy.J (Aug 2, 2017)

In need of a spindle for a Clausing 10100 Lathe with a .750 pulley bushing.


----------



## Dhector (Aug 4, 2017)

It seems like that is a 6 in swing lathe???? I have a 3950 and some extra parts but not sure if they are interchangeable. If someone knows if they are I have an extra spindle. Can you post a pic of what your looking for please? Thanks.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 4, 2017)

The 3950 and the 10100 are both Atlas 6" MK 2's.  And the spindles are similar.  But they are not interchangeable.  The 3950 has ball bearings on the spindle.  Whereas the 10100 (and 10200) have tapered roller bearings.


----------



## Buzzy.J (Aug 5, 2017)

This is a drawing from Clausing of the spindle I am looking for. Any help is appreciated.
Thank you,
Buzzy Johnson


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 5, 2017)

Buzzy,

I don't have one, but can you send me the original .TIF file that you got from Clausing?  Send to wa5cab@cs.com

On finding one, your best bet might be to find someone with one of the last few hundred or thousand 10100's made.  These had a Zamak headstock and many if not most cracked.  Otherwise, what information we have indicates that all other parts were the same as the cast iron headstock 10100's with the modified carriage that allowed adjusting the backlash between the carriage traverse rack and its drive pinion.


----------



## Dhector (Aug 5, 2017)

Would the entire headstock being changed as an assembly work? I have all of that as spares.

 Someone should put a warning on machining tools that they are addictive and could cost a lot of money!!! Maybe not on every machine, just the ones I purchase maybe!


----------



## Dhector (Aug 5, 2017)

Someone should put a warning on machining tools that they are addictive and could cost a lot of money!!! Maybe not on every machine said:


> I wanted to clarify this statement. Not that my machines are worth anymore than any others. I am  just trying to help out, not make a ton of money. The warning label joke is because after I bought it I spent more on it than I should have because it's so addictive. I hope that statement didn't come out incorrectly to anyone.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 6, 2017)

Not at all.  I'm sure that most if not all knew what you were talking about.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, the complete headstock can be swapped as a unit.  You see a fair number of that where people have swapped an early 10" babbit bearing headstock for a Timken bearing one.  Not that there is in most cases anything inherently wrong with babbit bearings.  But once they are worn to the point where all of the shims have been removed, for most people it isn't practical to repour and line bore new bearings.


----------

